# Rotation Diet



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

I would really like to do a rotation diet for my dog. But I have a few questions before I start. 

1. How many types of food should I give him? Would 8 different kinds be too much? 

2. When I switch his food, do I have to do it gradually? I would just buy a new bag when I ran out. So he would probably be on the same food for about a month at a time. 

3. Is beef/bison/buffalo basically the same thing? 

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I can answer one of your questions I think, Beef is cow, and buffalo/bison are the same thing.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

It depends on what "kind" of rotation diet and your dog. If your dog tolerates quick changes then you don't have to do a slow change. If sensitive, then do the transitioning thing. With the every bag rotation, I think most people have few (usually 4/5) fods they cycle through and "stick" to those. 
Personally, I don't do a bag rotation so I'm not to sure on exactly how that goes. Hopefully, someone who does feed this way wil respond soon.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Rotation does not mean trying a new bag of food every time your dog finishes a bag.

A meaningful rotation involves feeding a new food for a minimum of 3 months (ideally 4-6) to see if your dog thrives on it. Do that with 3 or 4 different kibbles. Once you have done the longer test periods, then you should be able to succesfully rotate back and forth after each bag with little transition if your dog doesn't have a sensitive stomach.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> Rotation does not mean trying a new bag of food every time your dog finishes a bag.
> 
> A meaningful rotation involves feeding a new food for a minimum of 3 months (ideally 4-6) to see if your dog thrives on it.


See, I disagree with this statement but I've been told the way I feed a rotation diet is "different" (using the nicest term) from most out there. I see no problem switching foods often and haven't had any problems feeding this way (nor has anyone, I know who feeds similar)


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Celt said:


> See, I disagree with this statement but I've been told the way I feed a rotation diet is "different" (using the nicest term) from most out there. I see no problem switching foods often and haven't had any problems feeding this way (nor has anyone, I know who feeds similar)


I, too, used to feed this way. Buying a new bag each time one ran out, a new brand all together. I like knowing if they forget to leave out an important component, like taurine since this is a cat I'm discussing, they wouldn't go more than 2-3 weeks without it. My animals, even the dogs who ate this way for a few months, did great.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

For my lab I switch back and forth between either chicken or lamb.I am always sure to mix them together when ever I switch to the different protein to avoid any sensitive stomach issues. Now my dog is pretty easy about this and it only takes a couple of days to switch him over. Each dog is going to be different, though, so I would recommend you do take about a week or so to mix them whenever you switch. I don't know that there is really a limit on how many different formulas or brands that you can feed, however I have never met anyone who switches between 8 different formulas/brands.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i actually rotate, fromm kibble. but i have a 12 (i think-or maybe 15 lb) bag, for one dog. when that bag is done, we go to a different "flavor" of the same company. so he's on it for a bit.
i home cook for rex, and so far, vangie is on wellness ocean, as i think she has an intolerance to chicken and that particular fish food has no chicken fat, or carcass (not easy to find, that would satisfy me, and yes, i know that wellness puppy was caught up in last years diamond mess but immediately left them)

i am recall phobic, thus, the fromm.


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> For my lab I switch back and forth between either chicken or lamb.I am always sure to mix them together when ever I switch to the different protein to avoid any sensitive stomach issues. Now my dog is pretty easy about this and it only takes a couple of days to switch him over. Each dog is going to be different, though, so I would recommend you do take about a week or so to mix them whenever you switch. I don't know that there is really a limit on how many different formulas or brands that you can feed, however I have never met anyone who switches between 8 different formulas/brands.



The only reason I say 8 is because I want to try to get all the meat source in there: beef, bison/buffalo, chicken, duck, lamb, pork, rabbit, turkey & venison. I would use mostly the same brands, just different flavors. I would also be switching between red meat and poultry.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Why not get a kibble with more than one protein source to begin with, so you don't have to make so many switches?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i switch my dog's food all of the time. when one brand runs out i buy a different brand and i don't 
do a gradual switch. i also have different brands of can food that i use as a topping. beef is cattle (steer).
bison and buffalo are the same. you can always add fresh meat, fish, fowl, etc.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Well my dogs and cat certainly don't get a gradual switch either... They get a different food every MEAL I have 4 or 5 different kinds of dry food (for the dogs,I will NOT feed my cat dry, except occasionally, as it's really not good for them) I have 2 or 3 brands of canned (and all different flavours), a couple brands of dehydrated, plus some pre-made raw for the cat, and chicken backs/necks and quail for the dogs and cat.

My pets are absolutely thriving! And several other people have tried it that I know, since I've been talking about it, and both are really impressed with the way their dogs have responded (ear infections clearing up in a previously only raw fed dog, who is no longer raw fed because the deep freeze gave up the ghost, and a no longer way too skinny, picky eater now eats every meal, every time, ans is a healthy weight)


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Well my dogs and cat certainly don't get a gradual switch either... They get a different food every MEAL I have 4 or 5 different kinds of dry food (for the dogs,I will NOT feed my cat dry, except occasionally, as it's really not good for them) I have 2 or 3 brands of canned (and all different flavours), a couple brands of dehydrated, plus some pre-made raw for the cat, and chicken backs/necks and quail for the dogs and cat.
> 
> My pets are absolutely thriving! And several other people have tried it that I know, since I've been talking about it, and both are really impressed with the way their dogs have responded (ear infections clearing up in a previously only raw fed dog, who is no longer raw fed because the deep freeze gave up the ghost, and a no longer way too skinny, picky eater now eats every meal, every time, ans is a healthy weight)


Do you feed your cats raw or canned? I’m just curious because I feed my cats raw. My dog also gets a raw bone after his dinner. I wish I could afford to feed him raw food, but unfortunately I can’t.  I do add some chicken broth whenever I boil chicken.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Number1Sticky said:


> Do you feed your cats raw or canned? I’m just curious because I feed my cats raw. My dog also gets a raw bone after his dinner. I wish I could afford to feed him raw food, but unfortunately I can’t.  I do add some chicken broth whenever I boil chicken.


My cat gets raw and canned. I get prepared raw ground pouches plus chicken necks or 1/2 a quail for bone once or twice a week, plus he eats fromm and first mate canned foods, and Orijen kibble (a sample sized bag lasts more than a month)


----------

